# Fake ESP Custom Shop 7 string Tele? (lolz content)



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 19, 2013)

A member here sent me this link and I thought it was hilarious.

A chinese site put up pictures of my personal custom shop ESP Tele 7 as if it were a production model for sale...... for $368.00...... 

Thought everyone else might get a giggle out of this like I did.

ESP Telecaster 7 String Electric Guitar By Spring-in Guitar from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com 

Makes me curious as to what would show up if one were to order one of these though! hahaha


----------



## Zado (Dec 19, 2013)

What if ESP sent you one of those instead of a real custom? that would be even funnier


----------



## JD27 (Dec 19, 2013)

A box of disappointment and broken dreams is all you would get. But seriously, your custom Tele is sick. Please convince ESP to release one for your next signature model!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey it says returns accepted if product not as described


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 19, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> Hey it says returns accepted if product not as described


Yeah good luck with that


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 19, 2013)

i bought two. one for me and one for my bandmate. i will let you guys know when they get in!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2013)

That's ridiculous... 

I once ALMOST got tricked by one of the fake Jems that go around on Ebay every so often...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 19, 2013)

Zado said:


> What if ESP sent you one of those instead of a real custom? that would be even funnier



Very few people know the truth, but that's exactly what happened to Kirk Hammet's Ouija guitar


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, if that's what I have to do to get one.....


----------



## will_shred (Dec 19, 2013)

> 10S Guitar Custom,the various design of the electric guitar from Beijing in China.we offer many advanced wood
> and have the impressive profound characteristics such as a variety of the wonderful wood,accumulated more
> than 85 years or even two hundred years




Sounds like someone just went full retard.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 19, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Please convince ESP to release one for your next signature model!


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/244761-ngd-e-ii-tb-7-a.html








The finish of the EII is different, but it comes pretty close.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/244761-ngd-e-ii-tb-7-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting that here in the US would be lovely.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice! E-Too signature. The nefarious Chinese ESP custom shop.

More importantly, if "your" guitar is sub $400, what's in the Hanneman guitar to bump it up near $700?


----------



## Garnoch (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sure they're a reputable seller though - they have at least 50% positive feedback.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 20, 2013)

This is funny. Just out of curiosity, is there anywhere on the forums that has unboxed something along these lines?


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 20, 2013)

It's missing a Meshuggah sticker.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 20, 2013)

I've played a couple of Chinese knockoffs. From my experience they are pretty much exactly what you would expect from a low end production guitar. Not great, not bad, but probably worth about what it cost to make. The main issue is supporting counterfeit goods, which is basically, not a great thing to do. That issue is not really a reflection of quality. Of course, there are cases where a Chinese knock off is a complete piece of garbage, but not always.


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 20, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Sounds like someone just went full retard.



Oh lmfao


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 21, 2013)

Do not buy these counterfeit guitars. 

I bought a les paul custom thinking I could add some nice pickups and have it be decent.

$250
Frets were popping out of the slots, had to clamp and re glue them - $15 for supplies
Glued frets down, Half of the frets were dead, had to buy leveling and crowning files- $50 + hours of work

Upgraded pickups bridge tuners, $150

So total invested $465 and it still sounds like total shit, even with upgraded pickups and bridge. Sounds super thin, no chunk, like its made of plywood...probably is

you'd be better off with a major brand cheap guitar

Just saying from experience....:/


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 21, 2013)

I played 2 chinese knock offs to this date. One was a jem7v and the other a Les Paul with a sunburst finish. Both were absolutely horrible instruments, nothing was right about them (as expected). Frets were rusty, needed levelling and crowning. The paint job was the worst I have ever seen. The woods were dreadful and sounded like a guitar made out of cardboard. The hardware was beyond cheap and the pickups were laughably bad. I played a couple in stores in China, and none were better than that. 

That is probably what will show up, in the shape of the guitar in the pictures. 

(Also worth mentioning, these guitars sell for 250-400$ on the internet, but over there in China they are around 30-40$ if you are an average negotiator)


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd buy one if it looked exactly like that just to hang on my wall and say I have one.


----------



## Shredasaurus (Dec 21, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> Do not buy these counterfeit guitars.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 21, 2013)

*We firmly believe that : Make the wonderful guitars!*


----------



## skcidrgross (Dec 23, 2013)

Not really a Tele guy, but thats a nice looking guitar. (The real ESP)


----------



## Mikabass (Dec 29, 2013)

DUDE that is going to be awesome


----------



## nikolix (Dec 30, 2013)

Its really amazing what one can find on Ebay


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 30, 2013)

For the price it might be worth it to buy and hang on the wall if it looks anything like what the real one does!


----------



## Adrian87 (Dec 30, 2013)

just saw this one on Ebay:

ESP E II TE 7 Tele Snow White 7 String Electric Guitar w Case 2014 | eBay


----------



## JD27 (Dec 30, 2013)

Adrian87 said:


> just saw this one on Ebay:
> 
> ESP E II TE 7 Tele Snow White 7 String Electric Guitar w Case 2014 | eBay



6 String is an ESP Dealer. Those aren't as expensive as I thought they would be. They have a bunch of new 2014 E-IIs on their site. 

6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe they're trying to convince esp to release that tele as a production model.


----------



## Adrian87 (Dec 30, 2013)

JD27 said:


> 6 String is an ESP Dealer. Those aren't as expensive as I thought they would be. They have a bunch of new 2014 E-IIs on their site.
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars



I agree! I thought the price would be higher.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 30, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> *We firmly believe that : Make the wonderful guitars!*


Beat me to it..


----------



## vilk (Dec 31, 2013)

^You guys try setting up a counterfeit guitar website in Chinese and let's see how convincingly you can write.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a good thing that they have a sideline in knockoff guitars for when their women's clothing line goes belly up.


----------



## Sensey (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay, this message send i am. And they send to me some pics. Maybe someone make own desision)) Sorry 4 my english, i'm russian.


----------



## Sensey (Dec 31, 2013)

As you see it's fake bad copy. So Alex, thanks for reply and take care in 2014! Happy new year for all!
More photos:


----------



## Sensey (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for my english, i'm russian))
some photos again...


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2013)

That neck pup position...


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2013)

Jesus, that thing is awful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## DslDwg (Dec 31, 2013)

It looks like it has one thing in common - it is a chunk of wood. 

The Chinese play so fast and loose with IP, Copyrights etc. 

I'm no lawyer but they're probably breaking trade compliance laws by labeling this as being "Made in Japan" when they even state it's made in Beijing. 

The pictures show EMG's - no EMG's. The text describes Sperzels and Hipshot bridge - I doubt it. 

I feel sorry for every naive person who thinks they are getting a $400 ESP and gets this piece of crap home. 

Funny I probably wouldn't do business with an Ebay seller below a 98% feedback rating this company has a 47.1 - who the hell would buy from these people.


----------



## Suho (Jan 1, 2014)

Those tuners aren't Sperzel, they are the inexpensive copies that you can get online. I've seen them on more than a few guitars. 

Also, I contacted a Chinese ebay seller before to ask if the pickups that were clearly labeled EMG were the real deal, and the response was that they were "Korean" copies (but good!  ) Chances are that is what most Chinese copies are equipped with when they look like EMGs.

If they were selling these only domestically they might be "lawful" under Chinese law, I don't know. Selling them internationally with a mislabeled country of manufacture is almost certainly violating some trade agreement.


----------

